# Britain's best road trips



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

According to a survey published in the Telegraph motoring section:-

"From the rugged Scottish Highlands to the picturesque Yorkshire Moors, here's our guide to the best road trips around the UK, as voted for by users of Motors.co.uk"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...680/In-pictures-Britains-best-road-trips.html

Some of the routes suggested sound OK, but which is your favourite British road trip in the motorhome?

One of mine was travelling over the mountains in Mid-Wales last year, from Tregaron to Abergwesyn.

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-abergwesyncommon

Not for the faint-hearted, and best avoided at any but the quietest of times. In truth, probably not really suitable for motorhomes, but we made it unscathed, stopping overnight near the top on a beautiful frosty night with clear skies and no light pollution - magical.

And beguiling views when we woke in the morning....


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

mikebeaches said:


> According to a survey published in the Telegraph motoring section:-
> 
> "From the rugged Scottish Highlands to the picturesque Yorkshire Moors, here's our guide to the best road trips around the UK, as voted for by users of Motors.co.uk"
> 
> ...


Ah yes the "staircase" as it is known, good one Mike.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

M62, Manchester to King George dock ferry terminal, Hull .... :roll:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks, 

Went up Loch rannoch a couple of weeks ago wonderful scenery as the trees were changing colour and quiet roads too. Went over the north yorkshire moors last week but it was foggy but the fish & chips made up for it at Whitby.


norm


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Up the east coast of Scotland, across the top and down the west coast.

Amazing!


----------

